# 12V cordless strimmer



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

all, A post by UK RV prompted me.. I need to move my van every 4 weeks, to empty tanks, and ought to tidy my area up when I do the move

has anyone used a cordless strimmer? they must be pretty rubbish compared to a petrol or 240V one.. any thoughts?

John


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

B and Q's have them at ridiculously low prices, no idea what the quality is like tho'.


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

thanks Sr ..

will check them out....

just need something cheap and lightduty to make my area a bit more tidy...


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Performance Power Cordless Grass Trimmer 18V Green

(EAN:0000005087495)
Performance Power Cordless Grass Trimmer 18V Green

Enlarge image - This link will open in a new windowEnlarge
Brand: Performance Power
Material: Plastic/Metal

Only £24.98


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi John, 

From past experience they are rubbish, try a 240 volt version via an inverter off your R.V. You can get cheapo 2 stroke strimmers if you want an even better job. 


regards tony.


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks Gemmy.. sounds like it may be a no brainer..

I have 240V permanent power so that's no probs..


----------



## 95633 (Jul 4, 2005)

This one is easy.

Get a £10 strimmer from Argos and this connector from

http://www.toolstation.com/search.html?searchstr=16a+to+13a it is the 2nd one you will need = £5.90

Use you lead from CG electric outlet and plug this onto the end then add strimmer - instant 30metre extension too.

As we're on the site for the season, I find it easier to mow my own lawn and got a mower off Argos at £35 - £20 off RRP.

Paul


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks Paul..

I brought a ? female blue hook up connector recently, so I could make my own [hook up to UK female plug socket], the reason was so I can keep my wireless router on, and turn the rest of the van off while I am away (others use my net)

not sure if that makes any sense..

the grass growing under me is now too long for a mow  (probably because it gets nice nutrients from my grey tank!) and also as I am solo, the black lasts about 4 weeks..

I am also seasonal..

J


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

You could always try one of these. They don't need any power.

Scythe Shop

There's a bargain offer on the price list page, or you could find an old cheaper one somewhere that would do the job.

And you could get a black hooded cloak to go with it for fancy dress parties :lol:


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

mmm like it !!  I need the execise too....

edt

I had no ide there was so much to them, what with tang angles, snaths etc!


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

johng1974 said:


> I had no ide there was so much to them, what with tang angles, snaths etc!


We have annual scythe festivals down here in Zummerzet!


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

I come from the Tone flood plain... I should know about this really


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

johnandcharlie said:


> You could always try one of these. They don't need any power.
> 
> Scythe Shop
> 
> ...


What an interesting site, I never realised so much skilled preparation and maintenance of the blade went into scything a field.


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

quite 

tex who is that pic of?
John


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

I've just bought a petrol strimmer and it's a great toy :roll: sorry piece of kit :wink:


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

johng1974 said:


> quite
> 
> tex who is that pic of?
> John


'Madame Josephine Baker' singer and cabaret star of the 'Parisienne' scene in pre-world war 2 France, although she was an American.

Briefly, she thought France was more liberal toward coloured people than the racist deep South of her American birth place. :lol:


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks T..


----------

